# Chainfire3D Installation Problem



## iloveps2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi guys, I got android OS installed. But there is a problem for me when installing chainfire3d.
First i got it installed from the market. And I opened it up, then click on Install (Install CF3D driver and reboot), but then it shows up 'ERROR Could not write to /system'

Anyone knows what is the solution for this?

thank you very much!!


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

This question has been answered multiple times...







but hey I'll answer it again.

Obtain a file manager such as root explorer and navigate your way to /system. once their press the button that says "Mount R,W".
Leave the file manager and than proceed to set up Chainfire 3D.

Enjoy, Larry


----------



## Bei Fei (Oct 13, 2011)

You need to get the root explorer app.
Go to the /system folder and on the top grant RW access.

I had the same issue.


----------



## iloveps2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Problem solved!
Thanks so much Larry and Bei Fei.
You guys are just so helpful and nice


----------

